# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Онлайн-ТВ и Кино по запросу – отдыхаем вместе с Видеопорталом от byfly

## ByFly

Двадцать шесть телевизионных каналов разных жанров можно смотреть на выделенном ресурсе в сети Интернет, не беспокоясь о потребляемом трафике или выбранном времени просмотра. Как это возможно? &ndash; спросите вы. Ответим &ndash; все очень просто!


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

